# Bessere Bremsen für Cube Kid 160



## thk0106 (8. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

mein Sohnemann fährt ein Cube Kid 160 Teamline und ich möchte die Vorderradbremse ersetzen sowie den Hebel auf die linke Lenkerseite bringen.

Nun habe ich schon ein wenig von der Avis SD5 gelesen. Ist diese der einfachen Deore V-Brake vorzuziehen? Welchen Hebel sollte ich dazu nehmen. Ich denke an den XLC Kinderbremshebel.

Bin eigentlich für alles offen ^^


----------



## Fisch123 (8. Juli 2015)

Warum willst du den Hebel nach links tauschen? weil es bei den größeren MTB's auch so ist?
Beide Bremsen geben sich nichts, evtl. nur am Gewicht.
Gruss Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thk0106 (8. Juli 2015)

Ja genau, ich sehe da wenig Sinn drin, den Kurzen dran zu gewöhnen, dass rechts fürs Vorderrad ist, wenn es später gerade umgekehrt ist.


----------



## Fisch123 (8. Juli 2015)

Kinder gewöhnen sich schnell an neue Gegebenheiten.
Macht aber meines Erachtens keinen Sinn, weil bei größeren MTB's zwei Bremsen montiert sind.
Da sind sie dann soweit umzudenken.
Außer du willst unbedingt dein Kind zum Linkshänder umerziehen.


----------



## Fisch123 (8. Juli 2015)

Hab mir nochmal das Bild angeschaut.
wenn du V- Brakes montierst, musst du zwangsläufig den Hebel links anbauen, weil es die Bremsen so vorgeben.
Sonst windet sich der Zug so. Ich habe damals beim 16er ein Shimano LX Hebel, den kurzen, verbaut.


----------



## Fisch123 (8. Juli 2015)

Hier mal ein Bild.
Sieht man nicht so gut, hab aber kein anderes mehr.


----------



## Taurus1 (9. Juli 2015)

Hab am Cube von meinem Sohn Tektro Bremse mit Tektro Hebel montiert. Bremsleistung sollte ausreichend sein, weil die grosse Schwester (fast 8 Jahre) bei der Probefahrt ohne Probleme einen Stoppie gemacht hat. Mein Sohn kommt auch locker zum stehen.


----------



## trolliver (9. Juli 2015)

Um die Bremsleistung wird mir immer zu viel Hype gemacht. Für Downhiller vielleicht wichtig, aber im Normalnutzungsfall? Ich kenne Leute, die fahren alles in den Bergen mit V-Brakes, habe es selbst früher auch mit Cantis getan und mich nicht unsicher gefühlt, mein eines altes Rad hat immer noch Cantileverbremsen und bremst super.

Für Kinder sollte das alles mehr als ausreichend sein.

Ist wie bei Autos: Alles, was heutzutage nicht nach 35m aus 100km/h steht, bremst schlecht laut Tests. Das schafften vor 15 Jahren nur Sportwagen.

Oliver


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (9. Juli 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (9. Juli 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## Taurus1 (10. Juli 2015)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Also bitte die Ruhe bewahren falls sich jemand belästigt fühlt weil ich Fahrrad das nicht von Cube ist in's "Spiel" gebracht habe.


Gotteslaesterung!



Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Quatsch! Aber mit Sose.
> Das geht ohne Probleme auch mit Bremsgriff rechts.


Klar geht das, aber die Kabelfuehrung ist alles andere als Ideal, und traegt wahrscheinlich nicht gerade zu niedrigen Bedienkraeften und guter Dosierbarkeit bei. Mit Flexpipe geht es vielleicht, aber naja.
Sieht auch mehr als seltsam aus, zumindest fuer Leute, die schonmal gesehen haben, wie es eigentlich sein soll.
Ich hatte auch zuerst nen rechten Bremsgriff, weil falsch geliefert, habe es aber erst gar nicht ernsthaft versucht, weil beim Aussenhuelle anhalten schon klar war, dass es irgendwie falsch ist.



Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Dieses 16er Cube, das Greedy von Haibike, aber auch das Conway MS 16 sehen sich sooo ähnlich, man könnte meinen die kullern hintereinander in der VR Phnom Penh vom Band.


Das ist wahrscheinlich tatsaechlich so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (10. Juli 2015)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Bei manchen Bremsschenkeln klemmen die Schrauben gern den Schenkel. Dann muß der Schenkel etwas flacher gefeilt werden (oftmals steht die Messingbuchse etwas über).


Danke fuer den Tip, muss ich mir beim Cube von meinem Sohnemann nochmal genau angucken!


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (10. Juli 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## Fisch123 (10. Juli 2015)

schon mal durchgelesen? ganz informativ und auch zum schmunzeln
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bremshebel-links-oder-rechts.444947/


----------



## Taurus1 (11. Juli 2015)

Für mich sieht die Zugführung am Greedy "falsch" aus, auf welcher Seite der Hebel ist, ist mir ansonsten ziemlich egal.
Verwechslungsgefahr gibt es ja keine, weil normalerweise, wenn nur ein Hebel da ist, dieser für vorne ist.
Da aber die nächsten Fahrräder für meinen Sohn alle die Vorderbremse links haben werden, habe ich es beim Cube auch so gemacht. Und wegen der Zugführung.


----------



## trifi70 (11. Juli 2015)

Die Räder mit Rücktritt haben im allgemeinen eine so grottig funktionierende VR-Bremse, dass man die auch rechts montieren kann. Ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass dies zu einem Überschlag oder falsch erlernten Bremsverhalten führt. IMHO.


----------



## trolliver (12. Juli 2015)

Meiner Ansicht nach ist das komplett wurscht. Kinder lernen viel schneller, stellen sich viel schneller ein und um. Für Philipps 20er sind die Bremsen anders angeordnet als am CNOC zuvor. Gemerkt habe ich davon gar nichts. Er bremste allerdings auch von Anfang an sehr gefühlvoll mit den Händen. Dafür, daß er auf Rücktritt gelernt hat... Na, wie gesagt, die lernen einfach schnell.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

